# All Alone



## Kayty (Aug 14, 2006)

So today I feel like I am all alone. Like nobody really care's about me (including myself). I could care less what happen's to me, I am just holding on for the people I love. It suck's when you feel that you have failed everybody and that they should just give up on you because they know you are hopeless and to much to handle. To tell you the truth if it was'nt for the people I loved I would much rather be dead right now. I cant take this depression or the feeling that people dont really care. Im so messed up and selfish. Other people feel bad just because I do. Why cant I just put on a fake smile and make everyone happy. Sorry Im just ranting a bit. Just need someone to talk to. 

Kayty


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 14, 2006)

Kayty, you're quite new here and I apologize in advance if you've already answered thsese questions elsewhere.

Are you currently seeing a therapist and if so how regularly? Are you on any medications? Have you used the techniques of cognitive behavior therapy to challenge and restructure negative thinking and self-talk?

Please see these threads:

 The Ten Forms of Twisted Thinking

Feelings and the Thoughts That Control Them

as well as some of the other resources in the Resources, Self-Help Exercises, Readings forum here.


----------



## Kayty (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey David,

I go to therapy everyweek and I am on Lexapro, but have only been on it for about 2 weeks. Thanx for the sources. I will check them out.

Kayty


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 14, 2006)

That's early yet to expect any results from your medications, Kayty. 

One day at a time, or even one moment at a time, just keep putting one foot in front of the other and you'll keep moving forward toward the sunlight.

But the CBT references I gave you can definitely help if you practice them...


----------



## Kayty (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanx David,

You are very kind and I will try that.

Kayty


----------



## Halo (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Kayty,

I just wanted to let you know that you are not alone and that we are here to support you and help you through this rough time. A lot of us have been through the exact same feelings that you are going through and although it is hard do like David suggested and put one foot in front of the other and you will make it. 

I know for me taking it one day at a time is sometimes overwhelming in itself and therefore I have to narrow it down to taking it by hours or even minutes. Sometimes that doesn't seem so overwhelming and more managable.

Take care Kayty, my thoughts are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## Kayty (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank you nancy. Im glad that people are so kind here.

Kayty


----------



## ThatLady (Aug 14, 2006)

As Nancy says, Kayty, we're here when you need someone to talk to. We all feel alone and at odds with ourselves now and then...some more often than others. That's the wonderful purpose these boards serve. They not only provide invaluable information, they also provide the support of those who understand what you're feeling and can empathise.


----------



## Kayty (Aug 14, 2006)

thanx thatlady,

sorry my replies are so short I'm just really emotional right now. 

Kayty


----------



## ThatLady (Aug 14, 2006)

No problem, Kayty. We say what we can, when we can. Sometimes, it's good to just read. There's a lot of information on these boards that can be of help to you.


----------



## Halo (Aug 14, 2006)

No need to apologize for your replies being short, it is good to know that you are still here and listening and knowing that we are supporting you.

TL is right when she says that there is a lot of great information on the board which may be of help to you. Especially the links and threads that Dr. Baxter referred to earlier.

Take care


----------



## Kayty (Aug 14, 2006)

*Thanx Guys*


----------

